# Prednisolone



## sunrise69 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hello, I wonder if someone could help me.

I got a px from Dr. G. for my immunes drugs. I need prednisolone 25mg. 

I have some boxes of Deltacortene 5mg. (Prednisone) do you know if it's the same drugs? I live in Italy.

Thank you.

Monica


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi sunrise69,

This thread will help explain http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=157251.msg2450947#msg2450947

Basically you can use 5 x 5mg tablets (25mg) of the Deltacortene instead and it will have the same effect. Just make sure you have enough to start off your treatment and make sure you get new supplies in advance if you need them.

All the best  
Maz x


----------



## sunrise69 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi Mazv,
thank you very much.
I'm more relaxed now!
Big hugs,   

Monica


----------

